
Faith and freelancers: why churches are turning into co-working spaces - leonagano
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/aug/28/faith-and-freelancers-why-churches-are-turning-into-co-working-spaces
======
aurizon
Religion has been exposed as a long lasting and persistent fraud - a complex
way to control people and live free with power over people. They are tax free
spaces, so they sell the only asset they have to stay alive. By counting
people who go to church - only 2-3% attend in the UK/Canada. If you ask
people, they say a higher rate. There are hundreds of shuttered churches in
Canada and the UK. All tax free, might as well get a little cash to maintain
and feed the aging priesthood.

------
Bronconius
Hellworld bay-beeee

